# What weight the horse can carry.



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

And whose opinion is that?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Various saddle makers who've been in the business for 40+ years.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Are you just looking for a fight or what OP? That type of sweeping generalization just doesn't stand up to logic or even common sense.


----------



## farahmay (Sep 2, 2013)

I've heard it was only 20% but it depends on the build of the horse & everything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

35% of 1000=350. Just saying.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

See, this is why I thoroughly dislike those percentage "rules". They don't take into account the conformation of the horse or the ability of the rider. :-x

A horse who weighs 1500 but has poor conformation is much less suited to carry the same weight as a horse that weighs 1100 but has good, strong conformation.

_Any _horse, regardless of conformation, will have much more trouble carrying an imbalanced and stiff rider who weighs 300 pounds than they would a fluid and balanced rider that weighs 300 pounds.

Saddle makers aren't veterinarians, many of them aren't even horsemen. So, they have no place putting a set "rule" on what every horse in the world can carry.:?


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

"A well fitting saddle will be a high end saddle"? My saddles must not fit well then because I've never bought a saddle that was high end, all of mine are no name, definitely not high end, been around the bush a couple of times and fit like a dream. Oh and probably by this reasoning my mare would be unsound by now. For the record she's 19 years old and is still fit as a fiddle. On the flip side I know a draft who weigh about 1700 pounds and can't have more than 100 pounds on him or he gets sore. 

How about we worry less about percentages, equations and opinions and more about realizing when enough is enough on our horses? All of my vets have always said that those percentage rules are like the BMI for people. They don't take into account the little discrepancies of individuals or what the individual feels comfortable doing.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Brings in popcorn and a bottle of wine and stays for the chat.

No really subbing, will be back later


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Incitatus32 said:


> "A well fitting saddle will be a high end saddle"?


LOL, I guess I missed that part earlier. I agree with you...a well fitting saddle is a well fitting saddle, regardless of whether it cost $500 or $5000.

I'm with Incitatus, I guess my $700 working quality western saddle must not fit.....in spite of the proof I see to the contrary on my horses.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i only asked about whose opinion it was because I was wondering if it was the OP's personal opinion, or the results of some kind of scientific study, or results from a survey published somewhere or ?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Back with 5 minutes or so in hand...

farahmay, 20% rule comes from the time of the cavalry, talking about a certain type of horse rider combination, working HARD. There was a study done at Ohio University that is oft quoted to confirm those findings, but being as they studied a whole 7 horses, and they were pasture fit horses, I give it very little credence.

There is a huge study done of horses competing in the Tevis Cup, where the conclusion is that carrying up to 30% of the horses weight is not detrimental. I have issues with that one as well, we have gone from pasture fit to a level of fitness that is beyond most casual horse and rider combinations. I also can't find what % of the 700 or so horses that they studied were carrying heavier weights, so have no idea of the statistical relevance. 

I think we will struggle to come up with any sort of formula that is a catch all across all breeds, disciplines, rider shapes and sizes, their abilities and choice of tack. Oh I forgot levels of fitness for both horse and rider, there are just far to many variables.

What can we say, obviously the lighter you are the easier you are to carry, right? Well not always, go out to a playground and find 2 kids that look equal in size and weight, try and find one that looks hyper, and one reading a book. Give them both a piggy back ride, then when the police and justice system let you out of jail, tell me if the quiet still one, or the hyper jiggly one was easier to carry.

Now look at this



















One rucksack costs $50, one costs $450, which would you rather carry a heavy load in? The one that has suspension, or the other?

I wish people wouldn't jump on the 'high end' tack statement as being elitist, there is a lot of cheap, shoddy, poorly fitting, thrown together junk tack out there. Quality does not always mean spending $1000's my most expensive saddle is $800, and it is a quality saddle, it may not be the top of the range, but it is well made and comfortable for both me and the horse, and they have a fantastic customer service department, who helped me out lots even when I wasn't buying new.

Shop wisely, there are places to save money, and it isn't in your saddle, your saddle pad, your safety gear or your bit.

As to 300 pounds on a 1000 pound horse, well yes I think that can work, for walking work, short rides, as part of getting fitter. That assumes the right horse rider combination.!


----------

